
The Monster of Bad Spelling - dnetesn
http://www.theawl.com/2015/11/giant-despair-of-doubting-castle
======
falsedan
The first letter of the newspaper is clearly an upper-case eth, not a d..
Weird mistake for a researcher to make!

~~~
thaumasiotes
Upper-case eth? That would be a Ð.

I assumed it was a cyrillic glyph, but that doesn't seem to be right either;
the closest I could find was ъ, which loops the wrong way. It would appear to
just be a glyph the newspaper people made up, like the I-like vowel that
follows it, or the one representing the ng sound, or the filliped O in
"Anglo".

Why pick on the researcher? She couldn't type the invented d-like glyph, so
she used an actual D. She couldn't type the invented ng-glyph either, and used
an n, but you're not complaining about that.

~~~
falsedan
Because the name of the newspaper is 'Thi Anglo Sacson'. The reversed N is
another decorative glyph.

~~~
lawpoop
I suspect rather that the reversed N is a take on the letter ŋ
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eng_%28letter%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eng_%28letter%29)),
or "eng", since that's the sound that the 'n' in 'Anglo' makes anyway (when
followed by a 'g').

